# Flugmounts aus der Scherbenwelt?!



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2009)

Grüße zusammen. 
Mich würde es mal intressieren welche flugmounts momentan noch erquest bzw Erfarmbar sind in der scherbenwelt. 
Bis jetzt weiß ich von dem Netherdrachen(was glaub ich ne sehr lange vorquestreihe benötigt) 
Und bei Shat´tar oder wie der haufen da heiß.....


----------



## Ghorgoroth (9. Oktober 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Grüße zusammen.
> Mich würde es mal intressieren welche flugmounts momentan noch erquest bzw Erfarmbar sind in der scherbenwelt.
> Bis jetzt weiß ich von dem Netherdrachen(was glaub ich ne sehr lange vorquestreihe benötigt)
> Und bei Shat´tar oder wie der haufen da heiß.....


 ne die q reihe ist nicht wirklich lang für den drachen^^

und was ich so weis ist alles noch erfarmbar


----------



## Schmeedt (9. Oktober 2009)

erfarmbar.... also durch ruf is der drache und der rochen zu bekommen... ansonsten kann in fds der phönix droppen... mehr gibts eh nich


----------



## Stan (9. Oktober 2009)

Netherdrachen, Rochen von Shata'ri oder wie die heißen. Achja und Phönix dropt glaub ich auch noch. Sonst wüsste ich nichts mehr was nur aus der Scherbe kommt.


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich habe mich bei buffed halt in der Wow-Datenbank schlau gemacht und dort stand halt dirn das man davor ne lange questreihe machen muss


----------



## Xan on Fire (9. Oktober 2009)

Expedition des Cenarius auf ehrfürchtig: Hippogryph http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=33999


----------



## Stan (9. Oktober 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Naja ich habe mich bei buffed halt in der Wow-Datenbank schlau gemacht und dort stand halt dirn das man davor ne lange questreihe machen muss


Du mußt ehrfürchtig bei den beiden Fraktionen sein, kostet ein bissel Zeit. Netherdrachen soll angeblich in 1 bis 2 Wochen schaffbar sein wenn man viele Eier findet. Keine Ahnung hab das damals gemacht als WotLK noch nicht raus war, da war es ziemlich überfarmt.


----------



## Stan (9. Oktober 2009)

Xan schrieb:


> Expedition des Cenarius auf ehrfürchtig: Hippogryph http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=33999


Hm stimmt den hab ich total verdrängt


----------



## Dragonchen (9. Oktober 2009)

Ja für den Drachen mußt du erstmal ne Q-reiche machen damit du zur Scherbe kannst und dann eben ruf farmen bis du erfürchtig bist.
Das gleiche gilt für die Rochen.


gruß Drago


----------



## Zoobesitzer (9. Oktober 2009)

Tdm Mount und den Reitvogel aus den Sethekkhallen(??) von der Dudu quest gibts noch,

Das Mount von Alar, dazu die Talbuke/Elekks aus Nagrand- da kannst dich mit Mountfarmen ganz schön austoben.

Noch das Cenariusflugmount und das Pferd von Attumen aus Karazhan, das könnte schon dauern;-)


----------



## Grushdak (9. Oktober 2009)

Zoobesitzer schrieb:


> ... , dazu die Talbuke/Elekks aus Nagrand ... und das Pferd von Attumen aus Karazhan ...



Die fliegen aber nur, wenn auch nur kurz, wenn man irgendwo runterspringt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (9. Oktober 2009)

Zoobesitzer schrieb:


> Tdm Mount und den Reitvogel aus den Sethekkhallen(??) von der Dudu quest gibts noch,
> 
> Das Mount von Alar, dazu die Talbuke/Elekks aus Nagrand- da kannst dich mit Mountfarmen ganz schön austoben.
> 
> Noch das Cenariusflugmount und das Pferd von Attumen aus Karazhan, das könnte schon dauern;-)


Flugmounts wurde gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2009)

Zoobesitzer schrieb:


> Tdm Mount und den Reitvogel aus den Sethekkhallen(??) von der Dudu quest gibts noch,
> 
> Das Mount von Alar, dazu die Talbuke/Elekks aus Nagrand- da kannst dich mit Mountfarmen ganz schön austoben.
> 
> Noch das Cenariusflugmount und das Pferd von Attumen aus Karazhan, das könnte schon dauern;-)



Erst mal Danke an alle für die vielen tipps
und ich freue mich sehr das keine flames gekommen sind wie "Informier dich doch bei wow.de" oder soetwas
wie gesagt ich hät den Netherdrachen schön gern weil mein Frischer Bronzedrachen nervt nach ner zeit irgendwie außerdem wollte ich eh die 50 Reittiere vollkriegen und naja momentan schon dabei ruf für Donnerfels zu farmen. 
Und naja beim Farmen nervt der drache halt irgendwie sieht doof aus und so und der netherdrache wär da schon was nettes.....Aber shat´tar wär auch verlockend,aber die Zeit hab ich nicht wirklich, Wie sagte mal wer? "Wir haben doch keine Zeit"....



Edit: Gz an *Teradas* wegen der Schnapszahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STL (9. Oktober 2009)

Joa also um das mal bissi geordnet zu schreiben:

1) Netherdrachen:
Die Netherdrachen bekommst du, indem du bei der Fraktion der Netherschwingen ehrfürchtig bist. Die erreichst du, indem du zuerst eine kleine Questreihe erledigst, die Reiten 300 vorraussetzt. Ab dann heißts: Dailyqusts!!! und zwar viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die gehen auf 80 aber angenehm schnell.

2) Rochen
Die Himmelswache der Shatari auf ehrfürchtig. Du kannst entweder die Dailys machen (Skettis u Shergrat) oder du grindest in Skettis wie blöd. Hat ne Freundin gemacht, dauert ~3 Tage (Nur grinden ^^)

3) Phönix!
Droppt von Al'ar in der Festung der Stürme (Raid ini im Nethersturm). Leider hab ich kein Plan wieviele Leute man dafür brauch jetz.. Aber Dropchancen san SEHR low ^^ Da viel Glück

4) Hypogryph
Cenarius fraktion ehrfürchtig. Easygoing. DK normal abfarmen u fertisch. Alternativ kannste no Sklaven u Tiefen hc gehn, je nachdem was du so drauf hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Groundmounts gibts no n paar:

1) bei deiner Nagrandfraktion gibts lustige Talbuks. Ehrfürtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bester Weg: erstmal ALLE Quests erledigen u dann Oger schlachten in Nagrand u die halsketten abgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2) Kara 1ter Boss. Easy machbar zu zweit (Ich Shami, Freundin Hunter). 

Das müssten nun aber alle sein, aus bc.. Wenn no was fehlt einfach meckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoobesitzer (9. Oktober 2009)

ach FLUGmounts...
tjo überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das machts ja gleich einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

allerdings der TE will ja eh den 50 Mounterfolg, da kanns man ja mitreinnehmen, dann stimmts ja wieder^^


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (9. Oktober 2009)

Jo, Sha'Tari und Netherdrakes sind die einzigen, ausser du zählst den TK Phoenix mit.


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2009)

STL schrieb:


> Joa also um das mal bissi geordnet zu schreiben:
> 
> 1) Netherdrachen:
> Die Netherdrachen bekommst du, indem du bei der Fraktion der Netherschwingen ehrfürchtig bist. Die erreichst du, indem du zuerst eine kleine Questreihe erledigst, die Reiten 300 vorraussetzt. Ab dann heißts: Dailyqusts!!! und zwar viele
> ...



Die dauer der Farmzeit bei einigen wäre villt noch der Hit gewesen. Aber Danke für die zusammenfassung.
Kara erster boss nen Flugmount?


----------



## Teradas (9. Oktober 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Die dauer der Farmzeit bei einigen wäre villt noch der Hit gewesen. Aber Danke für die zusammenfassung.
> Kara erster boss nen Flugmount?


Er hat Groundmount geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Er hat Groundmount geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Damn....Danke xD 
Naja erst Lesen dann posten *kopf auf tasta hau* Nein die is schmutzig...mein armer Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STL (9. Oktober 2009)

Is doch egal ^^ fürn erfolg kann er die au mit einpacken, die Talbuks san easy gefarmt. ^^


----------



## Teradas (9. Oktober 2009)

STL schrieb:


> Is doch egal ^^ fürn erfolg kann er die au mit einpacken, die Talbuks san easy gefarmt. ^^


Eigentlich sind ja alle Mounts leicht gefarmt,wenn man etwas Zeit hat.Wenn es nicht irgendwas mit Dropchance ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (9. Oktober 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Edit: Gz an *Teradas* wegen der Schnapszahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Welche Schnapszahl? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alamor (9. Oktober 2009)

Was mich jet zt aber interessiert. Wo startet diese Questreihe mit dem Netherdrachen?


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2009)

1222 hatteste eben Tera ^^


----------



## Stupsichen (9. Oktober 2009)

Alamor schrieb:


> Was mich jet zt aber interessiert. Wo startet diese Questreihe mit dem Netherdrachen?



Im schattenmondtal..... *g* Mordenai hoess der typ.....irgendwo im südosten...


----------



## Grushdak (9. Oktober 2009)

Wegen den Groundmounts ....
Gibt es noch die Kriegstabulks in Hlaala für je 100 Kampf und Forscher-Marken?

Und es gibt noch Mimirons Kopf.

ps. 

Zudem kann man noch 3 Flugmounts als Ingenieur basteln
und die Epicrakete per TCG erhalten.


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind ja alle Mounts leicht gefarmt,wenn man etwas Zeit hat.Wenn es nicht irgendwas mit Dropchance ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja aber erst mal die zeit haben ist das problem...wenn ich mal nicht raide farm ich im mom sehr viel kräuter um sie an meinen sklaven (banktwink) zu schicken


----------



## Feuerkatze (9. Oktober 2009)

Die Questreihe für den Netherdrachen startet bei einem einzelnen NPC im Schattenmondtal. Der möchte, dass du die Drachen fütterst. 

Ich habe jetzt den Ruf vor kurzem hochgefarmt. Insgesamt ca 4 Wochen gebraucht, weil ich eben nicht taglich alle Dailys gemacht habe. Wenn ich alle Dailys gemacht habe, habe ich meistens dabei auch 1-3 Eier gefunden (je Ei 250 Ruf). Je weiter du bist, desto mehr Quests gibt es. 
Es ist, wenn man es konsequent macht und auch soviele wie möglich eier findet (die jetzt, wo da nicht mehr jeder rumgeistert auch öfter zu finden sind) kann man es in 5 -10 Tagen schaffen.


----------



## Teradas (9. Oktober 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> 1222 hatteste eben Tera ^^


Ui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw fängt die Questreihe im Schattenmondtal an.


----------



## Teradas (9. Oktober 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ja aber erst mal die zeit haben ist das problem...wenn ich mal nicht raide farm ich im mom sehr viel kräuter um sie an meinen sklaven (banktwink) zu schicken


Genau aus solchen Gründen,bin ich nicht so ein Mountfarmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:Auch wenn die Zeit dazu da wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Ui
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nu fehlen dir noch 110 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1337 xD


----------



## ink0gnito (9. Oktober 2009)

Ju, durch die Eier geht das mit dem Netherdrake viel schneller.
Allerdings braucht man für den Rochen relativ lang ^^


Wobei, war es nicht so, das nur das erste ei das abgegeben wurde Ruf gab?


----------



## radio-activ (9. Oktober 2009)

Nur um das mal klarzustellen:

Al'ar wird nich von Al'ar gedropt, sondern von Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube aber das das erste Mount was ich kriegen werde das aus eiskrone da beim argentumtunier ist.....und dazu den titel von silbermond wenn ich dann endlich mal die letzten 10k vollkriege -.-


----------



## Zoobesitzer (9. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wegen den Groundmounts ....
> Gibt es noch die Kriegstabulks in Hlaala für je 100 Kampf und Forscher-Marken?
> 
> Und es gibt noch Mimirons Kopf.
> ...



zu den Kriegsmounts ja gibts noch, nur find mal in Nagrand ein paar von der gegnerischen Fraktion, auf meinem Server zumindest schon beinah unmöglich dass du da auf die schnelle 100 Marken bekommst.
Die Twinks leveln da zu schnell durch um viel Pvp in Nagrand zu betreiben.

Mimirons Kopf dropt bei Ygg ohne Wächter- also weder n BC Mount noch einfach zu farmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der Ingi hat 2 Flieger + das Moped aus Wotlk.


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2009)

Zoobesitzer schrieb:


> zu den Kriegsmounts ja gibts noch, nur find mal in Nagrand ein paar von der gegnerischen Fraktion, auf meinem Server zumindest schon beinah unmöglich dass du da auf die schnelle 100 Marken bekommst.
> Die Twinks leveln da zu schnell durch um viel Pvp in Nagrand zu betreiben.
> 
> Mimirons Kopf dropt bei Ygg ohne Wächter- also weder n BC Mount noch einfach zu farmen
> ...



Mhm ich glaub ich muss mal im offiziellen Realmforum nachfragen ob da nen alli lust drauf hätte sich 100mal umhauen zu lassen...geht das überhaupt so?


----------



## Tremaine01 (9. Oktober 2009)

trotz allen Reit- und Flugtieren die es mittlerweile in WoW gibt, sind die Netherdrachen immernoch die schönsten und edelsten. Und viele Spieler sieht man damit auch nicht rumfliegen.
Ich hab damals aus Langeweile und in einem Anfall von Erfolgsammelwahn mal recht viele BC-Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig gebracht und mit den Netherschwingen angefangen. Dabei hab ich kaum Eier abgegeben, max. 1 pro Tag. Wenn man eines gefunden hatte ok, gezielt danach gesucht habe ich nicht. Hat ca. 3 Wochen gedauert, dann is man da durch. Die Quests gehen gerade auf 80 recht fix, halbe STunde am Tag reicht da meist aus.


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2009)

Tremaine01 schrieb:


> trotz allen Reit- und Flugtieren die es mittlerweile in WoW gibt, sind die Netherdrachen immernoch die schönsten und edelsten. Und viele Spieler sieht man damit auch nicht rumfliegen.
> Ich hab damals aus Langeweile und in einem Anfall von Erfolgsammelwahn mal recht viele BC-Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig gebracht und mit den Netherschwingen angefangen. Dabei hab ich kaum Eier abgegeben, max. 1 pro Tag. Wenn man eines gefunden hatte ok, gezielt danach gesucht habe ich nicht. Hat ca. 3 Wochen gedauert, dann is man da durch. Die Quests gehen gerade auf 80 recht fix, halbe STunde am Tag reicht da meist aus.



Danke und ich glaub die q´s bringen eh alle 13g oder?


----------



## Zoobesitzer (9. Oktober 2009)

solang der Allie in/rund um Halaa steht, gibts Marken und du mußt ihn 200 mal umhaun -  
sind ja 2 Mounts die's gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iranikus (9. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, da jetzt BC und Wotlk schon schön durcheinander gewürfelt wurde, frage ich mich, wie ich denn die 100Mounts zusammen kriegen soll? Ich besitze jetzt 79 und habe auch alle von den Hauptstädten (IF,SW,Darnassus, Exodar, gnome)

Um mal kurz abzuweichen da ich kein neues Thema erstellen möchte: Kann man sich für Ruf in Wotlk auch Reittiere kaufen? 

Da fällt mir spontan das Agentumtunier ein, aber da auch nur für die Siegel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stan (9. Oktober 2009)

Alamor schrieb:


> Was mich jet zt aber interessiert. Wo startet diese Questreihe mit dem Netherdrachen?



Startet in der nähe vom Seherstützpunkt da fliegt so ein Netherdrachen immer rum bei dem kannst ne q annehmen.


----------



## Stan (9. Oktober 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Ju, durch die Eier geht das mit dem Netherdrake viel schneller.
> Allerdings braucht man für den Rochen relativ lang ^^
> 
> 
> Wobei, war es nicht so, das nur das erste ei das abgegeben wurde Ruf gab?




Nein jedes abgegebene Ei gibt Ruf.


----------



## Tamîkus (9. Oktober 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Grüße zusammen.
> Mich würde es mal intressieren welche flugmounts momentan noch erquest bzw Erfarmbar sind in der scherbenwelt.
> Bis jetzt weiß ich von dem Netherdrachen(was glaub ich ne sehr lange vorquestreihe benötigt)
> Und bei Shat´tar oder wie der haufen da heiß.....



gibt die normalen mounts der allainz und horde dan noch wen man bei dem himmelswache der shatar ehrfrüchtig ist Netherrochen die Netherdrachen für die mana uch ehrfüchtig sein mus zu Bc brauchte man c.a 2 wochen für den ruf den ersten netherdrachen bekamm man kostenlos jeder weitere kostete 200g und  nich zu vergessen das 310% flugmount aus fds von kealthas das sehr selten dropte ( must man auch erstma schafen in dmals zu killn )


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (9. Oktober 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> gibt die normalen mounts der allainz und horde dan noch wen man bei dem himmelswache der shatar ehrfrüchtig ist Netherrochen die Netherdrachen für die mana uch ehrfüchtig sein mus zu Bc brauchte man c.a 2 wochen für den ruf den ersten netherdrachen bekamm man kostenlos jeder weitere kostete 200g und  nich zu vergessen das 310% flugmount aus fds von kealthas das sehr selten dropte ( must man auch erstma schafen in dmals zu killn )




w00t? seit wann kann man mehr als einen netherdrake haben? kann man die anderen farben tatsächlich kaufen? bitte um antwort! wo?


----------



## Stan (9. Oktober 2009)

ArcaneFrostFire schrieb:


> w00t? seit wann kann man mehr als einen netherdrake haben? kann man die anderen farben tatsächlich kaufen? bitte um antwort! wo?


Ja man kann die auf der Netherscherbe kaufen. Hab mit meinem Hexer alle gekauft.


----------



## Tamîkus (9. Oktober 2009)

ArcaneFrostFire schrieb:


> w00t? seit wann kann man mehr als einen netherdrake haben? kann man die anderen farben tatsächlich kaufen? bitte um antwort! wo?



 es gibt auf der netherscherbe beim lager der höllenorcs ein orc der sich drachenhändler ... ka mehr den namen der steht wen man  aus dem haus des chefs geht links hinter den  typen für dieflugrenen


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (9. Oktober 2009)

lol und ich habe mir 350 pulver von oshu'gun zusammengefarmt und wollte mir auch bald die kampfmarken holen für 2 Talbuks...
Außerdem habe ich mir alle argentummounts geholt bis auf 2


na gut, danke für die info, ich hol mir mal eben meinen blauen drachenfalken ab *cheer*


----------



## Fireflyer (9. Oktober 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> es gibt auf der netherscherbe beim lager der höllenorcs ein orc der sich drachenhändler ... ka mehr den namen der steht wen man  aus dem haus des chefs geht links hinter den  typen für dieflugrenen



War nicht in Shattrath auch noch ein Mountverkäufer fuer die Netherdrachen ??


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (9. Oktober 2009)

huch der drachenfalke ist ja rot! und leider kniesehnenmount mit 280% :-[ aber das ändern sie hoffentlich bald!


----------



## Stan (9. Oktober 2009)

Fireflyer schrieb:


> War nicht in Shattrath auch noch ein Mountverkäufer fuer die Netherdrachen ??


Also soweit ich mich erinnere hast dir in Shat nur einen Drachen umsonst aussuchen können für die Q, den Rest mußtest auf der Scherbe kaufen.


----------



## Mikroflame (9. Oktober 2009)

Iranikus schrieb:


> Hmm, da jetzt BC und Wotlk schon schön durcheinander gewürfelt wurde, frage ich mich, wie ich denn die 100Mounts zusammen kriegen soll? Ich besitze jetzt 79 und habe auch alle von den Hauptstädten (IF,SW,Darnassus, Exodar, gnome)
> 
> Um mal kurz abzuweichen da ich kein neues Thema erstellen möchte: Kann man sich für Ruf in Wotlk auch Reittiere kaufen?
> 
> ...


Gabs bei den Söhnen hodirs nicht solche Mammuts. Die kosteten glaube ich ca 8000g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fizzi Bubalach (9. Oktober 2009)

Fireflyer schrieb:


> War nicht in Shattrath auch noch ein Mountverkäufer fuer die Netherdrachen ??



Nein, da bekommt man wie schon gesagt nur den ersten Drachen gratis.

Die Netherrochen sind auch net so schwer zu erfarmen, habs in knapp einer Woche mit nem Kumpel geschafft, der das selbe Ziel hatte^^
Da haben wir uns einfach da hingepflanzt und alles umgemäht und halt die verschiedenen Quest-Items gesammelt, die übrigens auch handelbar sind, also ruhig mal im AH nachgucken.
Da gibts zum einen einen Staub aus dem ein NPC bei Skettis dir einen Trank macht (+ Ruf) mit dem du dann die Geister von Skettis siehst (= mehr Gegner = mehr Ruf^^).
Von diesen bekommst du dann so Blätter mit denen du, wenn du genug hast, einen von vier Elite-Mobs beschwören kannst, die auch nochmal Ruf geben (glaub 250) und ein Item fallen lassen. Hast du die Items von allen vier Elite-Mobs kannst du sie im Lager von Skettis gegen irgend so eine Opfergabe tauschen (und natürlich wieder Ruf bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mit der du dann den Terokar beschwören kannst, der auch nochmal ne Ecke Ruf und halt wieder was zum Abgeben hergibt.

Die 4 kleinen Elite-Mobs kann man im Grunde alleine packen, bei Terokar würd ich mir Hilfe holen, weil er ganz guten Schaden austeilt und knapp 100k HP hat.
Bei ihm ist noch zu beachten, dass er nach einer Weile Unverwundbar wird und dann in eine von den blauen Flammen gelockt werden muss, die die Shatar (ausm Lager) auf der Insel in der Mitte ablegen. Danach kann man wieder beruhigt auf ihn einhaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist man zu zweit hat man das ganze recht flott gemacht, da man halt die Elite-Mobs + Terokar so oft beschwören kann, wie man Mats übrig hat.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (9. Oktober 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Danke und ich glaub die q´s bringen eh alle 13g oder?



Nein die Quests dort bringen nurnoch 4 G und nen paar silber Gruppen Quests 13g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mikroflame schrieb:


> Gabs bei den Söhnen hodirs nicht solche Mammuts. Die kosteten glaube ich ca 8000g
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eins für 800g und eins für 8000g 



Iranikus schrieb:


> Hmm, da jetzt BC und Wotlk schon schön durcheinander gewürfelt wurde, frage ich mich, wie ich denn die 100Mounts zusammen kriegen soll? Ich besitze jetzt 79 und habe auch alle von den Hauptstädten (IF,SW,Darnassus, Exodar, gnome)
> 
> Um mal kurz abzuweichen da ich kein neues Thema erstellen möchte: Kann man sich für Ruf in Wotlk auch Reittiere kaufen?
> 
> ...



*Söhne Hodirs* und *Wyrmruhpakt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1.000g - Rufbonus = 800G




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10.000G - Rufbonus = 8.000G 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.000G - Rufbonus = 1.600G


----------



## Grushdak (9. Oktober 2009)

> (Alamor @ 9.10.2009, 13:19)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Stan schrieb:


> Startet in der nähe vom Seherstützpunkt da fliegt so ein Netherdrachen immer rum bei dem kannst ne q annehmen.


Wieso antwortest Du nochmal auf eine bereits richtig beantwortete Frage -
zudem Deine Antwort auch noch falsch ist?

ps. 
Um die Questreihe irgendwann fortsetzen zu können, 
benötigt man 'nen Reitskill 300 (falls das noch nicht gesagt wurde^^).


----------

